# Greenhouse pics



## lienluu (Aug 8, 2006)

Took some pics today of the GH, i need a larger one!!!


----------



## TADD (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks pretty full! I bet you could hang a few more things(Use the closet shelving stuff). Stand it upright if you need to! Works wonders!


----------



## Sangii (Aug 8, 2006)

wow !  how can you still enter your GH ?????


----------



## Heather (Aug 8, 2006)

May I have it?


----------



## lienluu (Aug 8, 2006)

Heather said:


> May I have it?



OK.


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 8, 2006)

Lien's custom title should be "Aircone Addict."


----------



## Heather (Aug 8, 2006)

lienluu said:


> OK.




Wow....how easy was that??


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 8, 2006)

Heather said:


> May I have it?



D'oh, Heather beat me to it! Let me know when you get tired of itoke: 

Time to build another Lienoke: 

Jon
________
Buy easy vape vaporizer


----------



## Heather (Aug 8, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Lien's custom title should be "Aircone Addict."



Hmm, I'm feeling so general. I guess it's time to go back to my ol' standard....feel more like that lately anyway....


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2006)

:drool:


----------



## Mahon (Aug 8, 2006)

I am assuming that the big Phalaenopsis is actually _Phal. gigantea_... it's well grown! And that Coryanthes is looking good as well! 

...and I recognize some of those Paphiopedilums... oke:  

-Pat


----------



## DavidM (Aug 8, 2006)

I love a well stocked greenhouse, lovely.


----------



## lienluu (Aug 9, 2006)

Mahon said:


> _Phal. gigantea_



Yes.


----------



## Tikva (Aug 9, 2006)

That's just amazing!! And crazy!!! Beautiful! WOW!!!! :c)


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Aug 9, 2006)

Aw heck, that ain't nuthin'.... I got a ruler I take fishin' with me that would make that leaf at least 4" wider!


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 9, 2006)

Where are your roths in the greenhouse?

Paphman910


----------



## DavidM (Aug 9, 2006)

Mycorrhizae said:


> Aw heck, that ain't nuthin'.... I got a ruler I take fishin' with me that would make that leaf at least 4" wider!



:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## Gideon (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice indeed.


----------

